
Exploding hoverboard shows how hard it is to beat Amazon in court - gok
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/exploding-hoverboard-shows-hard-beat-131500915.html?guccounter=1
======
masonic
(Has oath.com consent collection clickwall if you block 3rd party cookies)

------
robotkdick
TLDR; _A judge in Tennessee this week ruled that Amazon isn 't liable for
damages caused by a hoverboard_

Hoverboards, when used in a certain way, are a complete nuisance. There's a
man who rides his on the sidewalk in our neighborhood. He speeds along until
he runs up against pedestrian traffic, then he _hovers_ at their heels until
they move out of his way. I've tried to talk with him about it civilly, but he
doesn't listen.

There's a lot of seniors in our neighborhood, and it kills me every time I see
him speeding around, but what he's doing is technically legal. Oye vey!

